# Pioneer SX-950 solid state or tube?



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a Pioneer SX-950 vitage receiver is it solid state or tube? 
It needs some repair. The right channel on any of the A B C cuts out but if you move the wires the connection stays for a bit. I think it is just a connection issue or a cracked soder joint. The volume knob cracks when you move it. 

I love the sound it produces a warm sound.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

It is solid state, sounds like it could use a restoration to reestablish connections and clean the pots on the dials.

http://www.angelfire.com/art2/stereorepair117/pioneer.htm

That unit is very nice and might be worth restoring.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

jackfish: 
Is there a website out there that can educate me how to clean the pots. I would like to investigate cleaning and repairing my amp myself if I can.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I've used a spray electronics cleaner in pots before. I believe this used to be called pot cleaner. Parts Express, Mouser, and Digikey all sell it -- look for the one with a little tube in the nozzle for fine detail. 

Some small pots are tricky, but it works well. If the pot it beyond hope, see if you can get numbers off of it. Sometimes digikey will have an exact replacement available.

Good luck.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

like this stuff?
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=248-8920


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yup, that's the stuff. It also goes by the name De-ox, I believe.

It will work if the problem is corrosion or dust/debris. It will not work if the wiper(s) is worn, bent, or broken.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I was gonna also suggest De-oxit, also from Parts Express.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Is there a repair manual I can download for my unit? I would like to repair my sx-950 on my own. I took the case cover off but did not want to very much further as I do not want to break something. I would like diagrams to read and follow to make sure I can put it back together properly. Did they make repair manuals for these units like you can get shop manuals for cars?
I wouldn’t mike purchasing a manual


----------

